# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Lạ và ngon với bánh mì kẹp Long Vân - Quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## haiyen.1008

> *Quán bánh mì Long Vân*
> _Địa chỉ: 08 ngõ 28, Hương Viên, quận Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội._
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm quán bánh mì Long Vân*


Chắc chắn là chưa nhiều bạn biết tới dãy quán ăn vặt nhiều món trong ngõ nhỏ cạnh trường tiểu học Trưng Trắc này. Một địa chỉ mới và xa lạ với nhiều người, nhưng lại rất quen thuộc với sinh viên trọ tại ký túc xá trường Đại học dược Hà Nội.





Đây là khu bán đồ ăn vặt cho học sinh, sinh viên nên không có hình thức quảng bá và ít người biết đến, nhưng nếu bạn là một người thích nếm những món ăn lạ thì nên tới đây để thỏa mãn sự vui thích của mình.


_Bánh mì nem khoai

_



Quán bánh mì Long Vân chỉ có món bánh mì kẹp làm chủ đạo, nhưng lại rất khéo biến tấu chúng với nhiều lại nguyên liệu khác nhau.
Thực đơn các món (cập nhật tới ngày 04/10/2012):
Bánh mì nem + khoai: 18.000 đồng/suất
Bánh mì trứng + nem: 20.000 đồng/suất
Bánh mì xúc xích + nem: 22.000 đồng/suất
Bánh mì nem + trứng + thịt bò khô: 25.000 đồng/suất
Bánh mì thịt xiên: 15.000 đồng/suất (01 xiên), 20.000 đồng/ suất (02 xiên)
Bánh mì trứng: 10.000 đồng/suất
Bánh mì thịt bò khô: 15.000 đồng/suất
Bánh mì trứng + pa tê (khá nhiều pa tê): 18.000 đồng/suất
Bánh mì nem + ngô + khoai: 20.000 đồng/suất
Bánh mì nem + ngô: 18.000 đồng/suất
Bánh mì phô mai + nem: 25.000 đồng/đĩa
Ngô chiên/ khoai chiên: 20.000 đồng/đĩa
Nem chua rán: 50.000 đồng/ đĩa 10 chiếc
Phô mai chiên: 60.000 đồng/ đĩa 10 chiếc



_Bánh mì nem phô mai
_

Món được nhiều người yêu thích nhất quán là bánh mì kẹp nem khoai. Những miếng khoai tây được chiên giòn, bở quyện cùng vị ngậy của nem chua rán trong nước sốt mayonnaise và nộm khô tạo cảm giác lạ lạ và ngon miệng cho một món ăn tổng hợp những thức ăn thông thường. Cũng tương tự với các loại bánh khác của quán, bạn sẽ có một trải nghiệm hoàn toàn mới lạ với những thứ hoàn toàn quen thuộc.
Mỗi chiếc bánh đều dày đặc nhân, nhưng có rưới bơ nóng, sốt mayonnaise và nhiều nộm, nên bạn sẽ không phải lo ngấy khi thưởng thức. Các loại nhân kẹp trong bánh do thực khách tự chọn, bạn có thể kết hợp bất cứ loại nhân nào mình thích với nhau.


_Bánh mì nem ngô_




Quán mở cửa từ 06h tới 19h tất cả các ngày trong tuần. Do quán khá đông khách nên chỉ nhận giao hàng trong bán kính 3km trở xuống với hóa đơn trên 200.000 đồng. Đây là điện thoại của chủ quán Bánh mì Long Vân nếu bạn nào muốn gọi đồ về nhà: 01645 851 266.




> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm quán bánh mì Long Vân*


[RIGHT]Nguồn: didau.org




Cùng khám phá *quán ăn vặt ở Hà Nội* - *quan an vat o Ha Noi*

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Oaa
Tuyệt quá bánh mì kẹp các loại  :love struck:

----------


## lovetravel

ui, ngon ko chịu được, phải thử thôi

----------


## littlegirl

hấp dẫn quá

----------


## jhonnyboy

Nhìn danh sách món bánh mì mà them tóa

----------


## pigcute

Ngon tuyệt  :love struck: 
Bao giờ đi chơi lên đây làm chục cái mang đi ^^

----------


## rose

chà, trông ngon quá đi mất

----------


## lunas2

ngon quá, hnao qua đây vào ăn thử mới dc

----------


## Chimera

Nhìn hấp dẫn quá
Mới ăn bánh mì xúc xích vs trướng, pate chứ chưa mấy loại kia

----------


## littlelove

nhiều loại bánh lạ thế! chưa ăn bánh mì kẹp ngô, khoai bao giờ cả

----------


## teabreakq3

ngon. muốn ăn quá ..> tìm chén thui.

----------


## tenlua

nhìn loại bánh kẹp ngon tóa

----------


## khanhszin

oa.ngon thật đấy,mình chưa ăn bao giờ,hôm sau phải thử mới được

----------

